# scanner help needed



## helper106

having a close brush with an evacuation on Sunday due to wild fires I have spotted a hole in my preps.

Frustrating was the inability to get accurate information. Eventually I did go down to the command post in town and saw that they all were listening to the fire crews on the scanners and making their decisions from that info.

I gather it is OK in Canada to have a scanner. 

Any ideas as to make/model/prices and how to set up once I have one.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Emerald

I am not gonna be too much help on types or model numbers but my hubby and I have a couple and the handheld ones are only good if your are right in town(in my opinion) while the big one that we have that has a big antenna picks up stuff from about 30 miles away as we live about that far from a big town and when there was a big mass murder/car chase this summer we could listen to them on our big scanner while the smaller one only picks up broadcasts from the small nearby town.
So take your area and how far you are from things into consideration. Oh our big scanner is in our vehicle too.. which is legal in our state.. not all states will let you have a scanner in your car. it has come in handy many times while we were traveling.. kept us from driving into a huge tornado several years ago.. that puppy went across the highway less than two miles from where we pulled off by an overpass.. if we had kept driving we would have driven right into it. we could see it once it passed and it was huge! (probably more info than you asked for lol)


----------



## Halfcrazy

This will also depend on what you are listening to. A lot of times even little smaller fire depts etc use what is known as repeaters so they are calling into a radio on a big hill or building and this Repeater re transmits the signal with a lot more power and coverage.

Now if the people you are wanting to listen to are using what is called simplex (Radio to Radio no repeater) this is often done with hand held radios with low power and lower gain antennas this is where having a good antenna up in the air will help a ton.

The radio or Scanner is really irrelevant as far as receiving goes the issue is the antenna. get a good Scanner Discone and get it as high as you can. Most hand held scanners have a BNC connection on there little antenna this can be disconnected and a coax with a BNC connector can be attached to the hand held scanner giving it a good receive signal.


----------



## Fn/Form

Helper, you will first need to find out what type of radio system they use. There are several types. radioreference.com is the main public reference site here in the US. It may also cover Canada.

Note that most metro areas have moved to (or plan to) a full digital system. Usually this is an APCO-25 or EDACS system. Note also that federal fixed and ad hoc systems (think mobile disaster reaponse) are often digital as well. So, you may want to buy into a digital/trunking standalone scanner with those capabilities. There are even pre-programmed and self-programming (with internet access) models.

All that said... many public safety agencies are turning on the encryption features. So you may not be able to hear anyway.

One more thing... public safety radio lingo will take some time and maybe insider knowledge to be of use . Although clear speaking has been mandated for incident command situations, some lingo or codes are still allowed for security purposes.


----------



## k0xxx

Halfcrazy and Fn/Form make excellent points. My advice would be to check to see if there are any local scanner clubs or internet clubs/forums that cover your area and consider joining. Another possibility would be an Amateur Radio club, as they are often involved with emergency organizations. If all else fails, make friends with someone in, or volunteer with one of the local emergency agencies. Not only is it a great way to help your community, but you also get to network with and make contacts within the local agencies. That way you can get first hand knowledge of the frequencies and procedures.


----------



## Jezcruzen

Whether its Radio Shack or any other retailer whose main products are electronic, they should be able to help you choose a scanner - portable or desk top - and either program it for you or give you a list of frequencies used in the region. They also sell directories that will allow you to input frequencies of other regions into your scanner if you travel. Police Call is the name of one publication.

I think scanners sold in Canada are completely "open", meaning that the 800/900 mhz frequencies of cell phones are not blocked as they are here in the US. 

Encryption is a hobby killer. More and more police agencies are completely encrypting their radio traffic, not just the special units like vice.


----------



## Tirediron

You should be able to get a scanner at the source (used to be radio shack) if you want a better radio find out who supplies the radios to the logging trucks in your area, the radios in our heavy haul tractors and pilot trucks have the local RC channels (listen only) programmed in, if you don't have loggers in your area look for a communication shop in calgary and tell them you want a loggers radio or just ask them about scanners.


----------



## Fn/Form

A few more thoughts... my earlier reply was shortened while waiting for a vehicle inspection.

The forerunners in today's digital trunking scanners are GRE and Uniden.

Leading vendors such as Scanner Master and others can be found on RadioReference.com

Radio Shack sells low- and high-end Uniden, GRE and even re-branded GRE scanners (such as the PRO-18). The only big selling point for Radio Shack, IMO, are the sales prices. It is not uncommon for them to advertise new or discontinued models at $100 or more off regular price.

Some things to keep in mind:

*The US move to the 700MHz band*
The US is pushing 800/900MHz public safety channels into the 700MHz range. This is to improve nationwide interoperability during Incident Command events. Only the newer scanners will also work on 700MHz.

*Handheld vs. base unit*
I suggest getting a handheld unit with external antenna capability. This will give you portability and battery independence. You can also carry the scanner in your daily vehicle and switch vehicles without a problem.

A vehicle magnetic mount antenna is very affordable. Also, an indoor/outdoor (attic mount?) antenna is also very affordable. NOTE: using an external antenna in town will sometimes cause overload of the scanner's sensitivity. It won't hurt the scanner, but it won't function as well. But the external antenna will be needed when you are monitoring from outside city limits or behind barriers (apartments, enclosed vehicles, etc.).

Also, try to avoid "all in one" units that monitor shortwave to microwave. They generally excel in one frequency range and do poorly in all others.

*Discussion groups*
As K0XXX stated, join an internet scanner discussion group for your area or the nearest metro area. Also set time aside to listen to your scanner regularly. Chances are you will recognize voices, callsigns, procedures, etc. There's a steep learning curve, but most people can get the hang of it or find someone who can program a scanner for them. The scanner group archives are also valuable. Do understand you'll likely be dealing with a more geeky community, with all the usual idiosyncrasies. ;-)

*Common problems*
You may encounter various reception problems. It is not uncommon for a town or area to have "holes" where you can't get reception. There is also phenomena such as "multipath". Just be patient, persistent, ask questions and you will likely find a solution.

When there is a disaster, most areas use a "mutual aid" channel; the responders' radios are pre-programmed or ad hoc "patched" to operate on this channel. That way all responders can communicate AND without interruption of calls about Mrs. Johnson's cat in a tree for the 100th time this year.

You'll need to locate the frequencies/channels beforehand. With the help of locals (trusted public safety friends or scanner enthusiasts) you will have a better chance of catching timely information.

I now recall that some of our unencrypted tactical channels were not on RadioReference.com. I don't think it was because they were hidden, just because they were used very infrequently and never crossed the radar of scanner enthusiasts.

I also recall a disaster response where the Feds set up an ad hoc 180MHz APCO-25 system for their comms. No local wacker had that programmed, and it was only found by guys who do this as a full time hobby.

So... don't be frustrated if you can't hear anything when you want to. That's just the way it goes. Hopefully you are near an active internet discussion group that's on the ball and tries to share info updates in real time.

Good luck, holler back if you have more questions.


----------



## NaeKid

I just did a quick check on TheSource.ca for *radio* and *scanner* and found a couple of choices.

http://www.thesource.ca/estore/Search.aspx?language=en-CA&keywords=radio+scanner&pagenum=0

Back in the '70s and '80s my dad had a scanner that was programmed to all the local police, fire and ambulance channels in the area and that portable scanner was on all the time, when sitting at the dinner-table or in the car on a road-trip.

I personally don't have a scanner, but, I do have a few solar-powered radios that are tuned-in for the local radio-news-broadcasts, so, I do keep on top of happenings easily enough. I might stop-in at TheSource to see about getting another tool in my collection ...


----------



## Fn/Form

While local govt disaster comms may/may not be possible, I believe scanners are an important part of serious SHTF site security.

We caught up to some auto burglars that used FRS/GMRS to great effect. One of them learned observation, communication and coordination courtesy of Uncle Sam and his Overseas Sandbox. These guys have nothing on the cartels--which can and do afford top technology and techs.

Anyway, think about how simple comms can be used against you, and think about how you can secure your own comms, even if they can "hear" you.


----------



## LincTex

Fn/Form said:


> We caught up to some auto burglars that used FRS/GMRS to great effect. One of them learned observation, communication and coordination courtesy of Uncle Sam and his Overseas Sandbox.


That's too bad


----------



## Sentry18

I have a couple Uniden scanners, 1 portable and 1 desktop scanner. I bought both of them as factory refurbs direct from Uniden's website. They work well and were not overly expensive. The desktop model definitely pulls in more radio traffic from longer distances.



> think about how simple comms can be used against you


This is where pre-planned misdirection and non-standard radio codes come in to play.


----------



## thoughtsofTHAtmom

My husband & I recently got a portable radio & he cannot for the life of him figure out how to use it. He's the only one licensed thus far so I haven't even tried messing with it.

Can anyone help? He's tried watching YouTube videos, but they're all geared toward techies. He's not a techie. He just needs basic, practical instruction on how to use it. 

We would be extremely grateful for any help.


----------



## LincTex

thoughtsofTHAtmom said:


> My husband & I recently got a portable radio... Can anyone help?


For "radio specific" stuff, there are Yahoo! groups for nearly every make and model made, if he has radio operating/programming questions.

For the hands-on knowledge part, you both need to make friends with some HAMs and learn from them. It is really is not a "self taught" thing.


----------



## Tweto

Scanning was a hobby of mine. When the LEO's started using cell phones to communicate all the good stuff went away. But, after reading this thread I realized that if power went off the LEO's would go back to the radios. If their radios are digital then forget about using the scanner. However, if they are analog, scanning could be a primary source for hard to get information.

Years ago, I was always hearing about crimes on the scanner and then look for the story in the paper the next day and about 30% of the time, no news was ever printed. The police were selectively feeding the story's to the local TV news people and the local news paper.

For TEOTWHWKI, a scanner would be a very valuable tool. As a prep, I would get as familiar with the functions on the scanner as possible. As other posters have said, get the local frequencies off the internet and keep a hard copy of the numbers. In addition to that, take the time to scan all the frequencies available on your scanner and then keep a hard copy of the "hits" you get on frequencies not found on the internet. Some of these hits could be the frequencies that will be used in an emergency.

BTW when I stared writing this post I turned on my scanner from years ago and I have already heard the county sheriff calling in a abandoned van and one traffic stop.


----------



## teotwaki

thoughtsofTHAtmom said:


> My husband & I recently got a portable radio & he cannot for the life of him figure out how to use it. He's the only one licensed thus far so I haven't even tried messing with it.
> 
> Can anyone help? He's tried watching YouTube videos, but they're all geared toward techies. He's not a techie. He just needs basic, practical instruction on how to use it.
> 
> We would be extremely grateful for any help.


what is the brand and the model of the radio?


----------



## zombieresponder

Tweto said:


> Scanning was a hobby of mine. When the LEO's started using cell phones to communicate all the good stuff went away. But, after reading this thread I realized that if power went off the LEO's would go back to the radios. If their radios are digital then forget about using the scanner. However, if they are analog, scanning could be a primary source for hard to get information.
> 
> Years ago, I was always hearing about crimes on the scanner and then look for the story in the paper the next day and about 30% of the time, no news was ever printed. The police were selectively feeding the story's to the local TV news people and the local news paper.
> 
> For TEOTWHWKI, a scanner would be a very valuable tool. As a prep, I would get as familiar with the functions on the scanner as possible. As other posters have said, get the local frequencies off the internet and keep a hard copy of the numbers. In addition to that, take the time to scan all the frequencies available on your scanner and then keep a hard copy of the "hits" you get on frequencies not found on the internet. Some of these hits could be the frequencies that will be used in an emergency.
> 
> BTW when I stared writing this post I turned on my scanner from years ago and I have already heard the county sheriff calling in a abandoned van and one traffic stop.


Digital scanners are available, but they're more expensive than the older type.


----------

